# Thème linux sur Leopard



## benscheff (1 Mars 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai trouvé un thème qui me plaît beaucoup pour changer l'apparence du bureau et des icônes mais c'est un thème pour linux et je suis sous Leopard.
J'aurais voulu savoir si cela était possible d'installer un tel thème GTK pour gnome sur le système d'Apple. Jusqu'à maintenant mes recherches ont été infructueuses.


----------



## pabar (6 Mars 2009)

Quelle idée? Mais enfin bon, les gouts et les couleurs !!!!

Pour Gnome je ne sais pas mais a priori il est possible d'installer KDE sur mac: http://mac.kde.org/


----------



## estcethomas (6 Mars 2009)

excellente question, à laquelle je n'ai pas la réponse mais qui m'intéresse! Bon pour ce qui est des icônes ça ça va mais le thème...


----------



## benscheff (7 Mars 2009)

Bonjour,
Je vais tester votre lien, merci. 
Pour ce qui est du thème c'est surtout pour tester, je suis un grand fan de l'interface léopard. Par contre j'aime bien créer mes propres icônes avec CocoThumbX c'est très simple. Je le conseil a tous ceux qui aiment personnaliser leur environnement.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2009)

Marrant ce post, moi j'ai fait la démarche inverse. J'ai installé le pack (thème/icones/interfaces d'applis/dock/etc) Mac4Lin sur ma Mandriva 2009.0 sous Gnome. 

Ca ressemble enfin à quelque chose.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (14 Mars 2009)

wallalai a dit:


> Marrant ce post, moi j'ai fait la démarche inverse. J'ai installé le pack (thème/icones/interfaces d'applis/dock/etc) Mac4Lin sur ma Mandriva 2009.0 sous Gnome.
> 
> Ca ressemble enfin à quelque chose.



Justement, je cherche à faire pareil. Je débute un peu avec Linux et je cherche à retrouver l'interface agréable d'OS X. Ta réponse tombe à point nommé !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2009)

Pascal_TTH, le mainteneur de ce pack a posté sur le forum Mandriva.

http://forum.mandriva.com/viewtopic.php?t=73258&highlight=mac4lin

Toutes les infos.


----------



## GillesF (15 Mars 2009)

Il est génial ce pack 

Pour le dock, il en existe beaucoup, celui que j'utilise est "avant window navigator" (dispo dans les paquets pour ubuntu ).

Il n'est certainement pas aussi bien que le dock de mac os X mais c'est à mon sens le meilleur (quoique, il parait que cairo dock est maintenant relativement fiable lui aussi).


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2009)

J'utilise aussi "avant windows navigator", sympa en effet. Je l'avais testé il y a déjà pas mal de temps mais il était assez capricieux et instable. Maintenant il s'est nettement amélioré. 

Un petit aperçu, avec conky à gauche.





Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch


----------



## Pascal_TTH (17 Mars 2009)

wallalai a dit:


> Pascal_TTH, le mainteneur de ce pack a posté sur le forum Mandriva.
> 
> http://forum.mandriva.com/viewtopic.php?t=73258&highlight=mac4lin
> 
> Toutes les infos.



C'est pas encore demain que je vais mettre l'interface. Je galère encore pour finaliser l'installation de Mandriva sur mon T61... Ca me gonfle tellement de configurer ce truc que je vais vendre ce portable et acheter un Mac de plus.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2009)

^ Ouais, pas évident de se mettre à GNU/Linux, d'autant plus que la dernière version de Mandriva (2009.0) est loin d'être une réussite. Espérons que la 2009.1 qui va arriver bientôt sera d'un meilleur cru.

Mais y'a du choix dans les distributions, il suffit de trouver celle qui nous convient. Après bien des tâtonnements il est vrai

De mon côté, quand ce portable sera fichu j'achèterai un MacBook, un peu marre des errances des distribs GNU/Linux.  Dernier exemple en date, une refonte complète de KDE qui ennuie pas mal de monde, sans oublier l'introduction de Pulse (son) qui ne fait pas l'unanimité.


----------

